# Help Stocking a 75 Gallon



## kellyaus (Jul 12, 2011)

Hello! I am starting to set up a 75 gallon. I haven't set up any of the rocks or anything and I am going to have it be a reef tank. So far I am thinking a blue throat trigger, leopard wrasse, and a coral beauty. I am thinking I want to add 1-2 really cool fish in it as well that would be compatible with these.. does anyone have any ideas? They would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

kellyaus said:


> Hello! I am starting to set up a 75 gallon. I haven't set up any of the rocks or anything and I am going to have it be a reef tank. So far I am thinking a blue throat trigger, leopard wrasse, and a coral beauty. I am thinking I want to add 1-2 really cool fish in it as well that would be compatible with these.. does anyone have any ideas? They would be greatly appreciated


 Fish stock is already in trouble.
Blue Throat Triggerfish Trigger needs 125g tank.
Leopard Wrasse will work.
Coral Beauty, gotta watch them in a Reef Tank, they may or will pick at corals.
What else would you call a really cool fish though?


----------



## kellyaus (Jul 12, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> Fish stock is already in trouble.
> Blue Throat Triggerfish Trigger needs 125g tank.
> Leopard Wrasse will work.
> Coral Beauty, gotta watch them in a Reef Tank, they may or will pick at corals.
> What else would you call a really cool fish though?




I have been working with people who have worked with these fish for years and they said they would be okay.

But just something that will be active preferably. My last tank I had my fish tended to just hang out in the same spot or swim around the back of the tank .


----------



## Caligirl330 (Jun 25, 2011)

Get a pair of clownfish :-D they never hide and you can try to get them to host in anemone which is always fun to watch. Triggers will usually attack snails and crabs and Coral beauties are not guaranteed to be reef safe so that is defiantly something to keep an eye on. 

LionFish are also cool fish and reef safe but you can't get fish that are small enough for them to swallow.


----------

